# Starting a new remote coding company



## KathyCastle (Jan 6, 2009)

I am moving out of the area and I have been asked by my current employer if I'd be interested in doing remote coding for them.  I need to put together a proposal like yesterday on what it will take to get started down that road-I would really appreciate any resources/thoughts I can get my hands on...Thank you!  Kathy   mtnlvr62@gmail.com


----------

